# Army Terms



## Greywolf (1 Feb 2005)

I just want to get these terms straight... is a sapper the same as a corporal, but just in the combat engineer trade?  What do you call a private or master corporal in this trade?  

I know Bombardier & MBdr are corporal/Mcpl in artillery...what do you call a private in that trade?  

Are there any other different names we have for those in different units/trades?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2005)

I am sure that you could have researched this on this site by using a "search" function or going and searching through the FAQ topics,  But!

*Canadian Forces* - Private - Corporal - Master Corporal

Armoured - Trooper - Corporal - Master Corporal

Artillery - Gunner - Bombardier - Master Bombardier

Airborne - Trooper - Corporal - Master Corporal

Engineer - Sapper - Corporal - Master Corporal

Infantry - Private - Corporal - Master Corporal

GW


----------



## brin11 (1 Feb 2005)

Privates in the EME branch are referred to as Craftsman.


----------



## buzgo (1 Feb 2005)

Sigop (RAD OP) privates are called Signalman, but lcis techs and linemen are just called private.


----------



## chrisf (1 Feb 2005)

LCIS techs would call under craftsmen I believe.


----------



## buzgo (1 Feb 2005)

I don't think so, that appears to be an EME term.

Maybe they could be called "partschanger" ?


----------



## chrisf (1 Feb 2005)

For the reference of the original poster, you can never go wrong with referring to somone by their rank, a private is always a private, even if he's a gunner as well.


----------



## chrisf (1 Feb 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> I don't think so, that appears to be an EME term.
> 
> Maybe they could be called "partschanger" ?



LCIS techs are part of the EME branch aren't they? They wear EME hat badges and EME slipons. EME does stand for Electronic/Mechanical Engineers...


----------



## buzgo (1 Feb 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> LCIS techs are part of the EME branch aren't they? They wear EME hat badges and EME slipons. EME does stand for Electronic/Mechanical Engineers...



You should be ashamed of yourself! They are part of the Signal branch. They wear jimmy capbadges and SIGNALS slip ons. ATIS techs are the same, minus the slip ons.


----------



## chrisf (1 Feb 2005)

Huh. Well now I've got to check on this, because after I thought about it, you're very correct, but at the same time, I could have sworn the LCIS techs we have wore EME badges.


----------



## gun plumber (2 Feb 2005)

The EME Branch consists of four core trades:
Weapons Tech(land)-the oldest and best I might add! 
Vehicle Tech
Materials Tech
FCS Tech
The LCIS and ATIS trade are not part of our branch,but it is not uncommon to see them in the EME workshop chain of command.Those trades almost always are co-located with us in a Base Maintianace facility.I don't believe they exist in the Svc Bn,though.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Feb 2005)

Time to go hide under a chair, Just a Sig Op.  

Yeah, Signalman, I love that. I'm a SignalMAN haha. Signaller refers to an infantry signaller, correct?


----------



## buzgo (2 Feb 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Time to go hide under a chair, Just a Sig Op.
> 
> Yeah, Signalman, I love that. I'm a SignalMAN haha. Signaller refers to an infantry signaller, correct?



I'm not so sure about that. 

For instance, any sigop would be called a signaller. I think that ANYONE employed as a sig (whether they are a bombardier in the battery CP or a sapper in the troop CP) could be called a signaller.


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Feb 2005)

whats the abbreviation for a Private Recruit? is it Pte-r?


----------



## Greywolf (2 Feb 2005)

Yes, PteR


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Feb 2005)

ok thx


----------

